# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Desenhar/Encomendar PCBs

## Nuno Prazeres

Uma vez que parece que já passei para o dark-side  :SbRequin2:  e esmifro até ao limite a minha reconhecida incompetência a possibilidade de meter eletrónica (obviamente básica) à volta das minhas soluções tecnológicas de recife (nome pomposo para um emaranhado de fios e componentes MUITO mal soldados), acho que devia fazer um _upgrade_ e começar a pesar numa placazita ou noutra feita por encomenda.

É que as montagens que faço parecem-se com a cabeça do 3CPO depois de levar uma fogachada de laser - muito fio, muita lata, algum plástico queimado mas milagrosamente fazem o seu papel restando saber por quanto tempo.

Por isso pergunto aos Jedis da coisa:

1 - que _software_ usam para desenhar circuitos (se possível gratuíto)?

2 - quais os fabricantes de placas recomendados? Se houver por cá aguns e o preço não for estúpido, venham eles e a China que fique a arder...

Antecipadamente grato e com esperança que a informação também sirva a outros que se queiram aventurar nesta galáxia até há pouco considerada por mim inacessível.

Que a Força vos acompanhe sempre.

----------


## António Vitor

não tenho conhecimentos a esse nivel porque sabes também me safo com fios e mais fios...lol...mas poderia ser pior...
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/05/homebrewed-cpu/

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Nuno infelizmente é uma área que por cá ainda é proibitiva mesmo para gigantes quantidades de qualquer forma se queres avançar com algo terás de no mínimo fazer uns 10 iguais fora do país pois ninguém faz um unicamente.
Lá fora é procurar pois existe N, desde a Sparkfun até 1001 uma empresa chinocas e por ai fora é mesmo onde no momento para o que pretendes vires o preço melhor e condições de entrega.

Quando a software se queres uma coisa boa e mais standard que depois todas as empresas trabalham em regra geral, terás de usar Eagle, o problema é que a versão demo ou de usar em casa pode-se assim dizer é limitada a circuitos até X tamanho e de uma só face se não estou em erro.

----------


## António Vitor

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Wire_wrap_tool.jpg

interessante conhecimentos e pode dar jeito...lol...melhor que soldaduras.

----------


## António Vitor

E baltasar e fazermos nós as placas? pelo menos dava para entreter...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfelrrZyCYQ
lol

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Sim esse é o método clássico com PCB virgem com película fotossensível, mas é uma trabalheira para mim eheh, apara alem de a exposição com UV para queimar as pista ter de ser sempre bem temporizada nem mais nem menos tempo ou dá barraca, depois ainda tem de se ter liquido revelador para retirar o resto, fazer os furos para passagem de componentes, depois não tens zonas de soldadura estanhadas nem mascara quer de posicionamento dos componentes quer de protecção das pistas em zonas de não soldadura e por ai fora.
Agora quem tiver paciência para fazer uma ou outra quantidade em casa para os seus pequenos projectos sim, é super económico pelo menos desde que não se deixe "overcooking" na exposição ou lá vai PCB para o lixo ehehhe.

----------


## António Vitor

há ainda outra hipótese com verniz de senhora, e pcb...
com uma mascara, envernizar nos buracos, deixar secar e retirar o cobre onde não tem verniz...é mais rude, e fica pior mas pró que a gente quer pode servir.

----------


## nuno trocado

Boa Noite 

Pessoal da electrónica temos a http://www.lusodabel.com mas tambem estou de acordo penso que tera limite de placas pra mandar fazer e nao sei se ficara assim tao em conta visto ser para "brincadeira" pequenos projectos! Eu apostaria mais em placa de circuito impresso pré-furada e fica barato!


Abraço

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Nuno, que tal construir sua própia ploter de pcb?







https://sites.google.com/site/plotterdoluiz/plotter-1

Você também pode desenhar o pcb a mão e usar o percloreto de ferro para fazer a corrosão.
Talvez esse método também sirva para desenhar o pcb.




Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Do lado direito da imagem, podem encontrar a placa PCB de 'Suporte de vida' do COADAS.



Feita em parceria com um colega meu numa fresadora CNC.
Não fica é com os textos gravados... mas fica com as ligações e as furações realizadas... e assemblada!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------

